# Neighborhood lawn kid



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

So a neighborhood kid (about 12-years-old) came around last week asking if anyone was interested in hiring him to mow their lawn. My next-door-neighbor must have taken him up on the offer, as today I saw him out back of one chugging along with a Ryobi mower (note: I believe this is the first mow of 2022 on this lawn). The kid stopped at one point after it started raining, but came back later to finish. Tonight, coming home from the gym, I noticed this in front of my neighbor's house:



Looks like I'm going to have to tell him about lawn care etiquette next time I see him. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Ah, the fundamentals. Just run the mower down the sidewalk and blow all that off, kid. Doing a tidy job like that makes the customer happy and you can charge a little more


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I started mowing lawns in my neighborhood when I was about that age and couldn't drive yet. I think it's awesome he is getting after it out there. A little "guidance" will make him even better. "Great job, but let me tell how to take it to the next level."


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> "Great job, but let me tell how to take it to the next level."


+1 and "Now you've got the account, let me give you a tip to help you keep the account."


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I saw a similar thing back in January, when some young boys snow blowed my neighbor's driveway. A lot of snow was thrown onto my sidewalk, after I got done shoveling.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Update: today I saw a guy whom I assume was the kid's dad walk by as I was mowing my lawn. He was carrying a blower and we waved to each other. I saw him start blowing the clumps off the sidewalk that were there since Thursday night, but then I kept mowing around the rest of my yard. After he was finished and had left, I realized what he did: blew the clumps onto the street, and even on to my lawn. 

I guess I'm going to be teaching the dad some lawncare etiquette as well as the son. :lol:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

LMAO


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I should add that the dry grass clippings near the bottom of the picture are ones from my lawn that I had just created, but those larger clumps on the grass and in the street are what the guy blew off the sidewalk. I guess I just don't understand the mentality of some people. &#128533;


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Phids said:


> I should add that the dry grass clippings near the bottom of the picture are ones from my lawn that I had just created, but those larger clumps on the grass and in the street are what the guy blew off the sidewalk. I guess I just don't understand the mentality of some people. 😕


I was willing to give the kid the benefit of the doubt as needing some guidance. The father, on the other hand, is a clueless putz.


----------

